# Avalon Tec One shafts



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone been using the Avalon Tec One shafts? How do you like them? Are they a good for the price?

http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0077545.3.8247035199420336424/AVTO


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

Has anyone had experiences with these cheap shafts?


----------



## ZAWA (Aug 13, 2015)

Have ordered two dz. of them use as practice shafts, seem to hold up, look well made, nock pins are a little heavy. For the price hard to go wrong.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

Awesome, thank you for your input ZAWA. How skinny are they?


----------



## ZAWA (Aug 13, 2015)

1000&1100 are about .210 about the same as McKinney 11, about .01 less than a vap. They take .166 points in both spines listed.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice! Thanks again!


----------



## Thiago Santos (Mar 12, 2016)

could someone tell more about them?


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

I have a dozen of the pre build ones that I use for field, 3d etc as I don't want to risk my X10's for that. I can confirm that overall they are an amazing arrow for the price. The straightness, weight, and spine consistency seem to be decent; and the fletchings, pins, and nocks are installed well. They group surprisingly well compared to my X10's, and they are super durable. However, they have a larger diameter than other .166 id arrows when you go up to stiff spines (mine are 500). Also, the points I received have too big of an outer diameter for use with a blade clicker, but that can easily be fixed with a set of 4.2mm id 6mm od Chinese made points. Additionally, the nocks seem to only come in small groove through alternatives. The nocks work but they are rather inconsistent. The vanes arrived in good condition despite challenges with packing and shipping also.

Finally if you are going to order them from Alternatives, expect to wait 2.5-3 weeks. However that gives you some time to order different points and nocks if you choose to.


----------



## Russ H (Jul 28, 2016)

I just saw on Black Eagle site they have a new shaft called the intrepid. It's a micro. Looks similar specs to the avalon. 500 spines (stiffest available) is 8.3 gpi. 32 inch max. a little bigger OD than some higher end. Got to buy 5 doz from BE but looks like Lancaster is getting them... Might be worth looking at. I'm thinking I'm getting some for my kid and checking them out. Just FYI since they are similar to these and pretty cheap. .006 straightness though if that's too much for you. Forgot that little tidbit.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

Russ H said:


> I just saw on Black Eagle site they have a new shaft called the intrepid. It's a micro. Looks similar specs to the avalon. 500 spines (stiffest available) is 8.3 gpi. 32 inch max. a little bigger OD than some higher end. Got to buy 5 doz from BE but looks like Lancaster is getting them... Might be worth looking at. I'm thinking I'm getting some for my kid and checking them out. Just FYI since they are similar to these and pretty cheap. .006 straightness though if that's too much for you. Forgot that little tidbit.


Hot Melt is NOT recommended for use with Black Eagle Arrow shafts.

What does that mean? What are you supposed to glue with? superglue?


----------



## Charles A Smith (Dec 9, 2014)

Canadian Archery Online sells them. Closer to home and probably quicker. Then you'll have to wait for your Chinese points .

https://www.canadaarcheryonline.com


----------



## Russ H (Jul 28, 2016)

huckduck said:


> Hot Melt is NOT recommended for use with Black Eagle Arrow shafts.
> 
> What does that mean? What are you supposed to glue with? superglue?


I've used superglue ... and then had to heat them out anyway. Mixed results. Some came out ok but some did damage to the arrow. Probably more heat that hot melt takes. I just tried an insert w hotmelt. I'll see if I can tell anything. Not on that particular shaft but on a BE shaft. I don't know if it's just that some people get carried away w the heat and BE just doesn't want to deal with that issue or if there is something to it.


----------



## Rcherz123 (May 26, 2018)

I suggest buying carbon ones instead. A little more expensive but a very good beginner shaft


----------

